# 17 year old single mom needing advice.



## Chasity_Rayne

Hi everyone, I'm Chasity, I'm 17 years old & almost three weeks pregnant with my first child. I'm going to be a single mother because the father of my child is denying that it's his, I am 100% positive that it is his child. His is listening to everyone around him telling him that it's not his child & it breaks my heart to know that he doesn't think it's his. I'm scared & I feel alone, I don't know what to do & I really don't wanna go through this alone, I wanted my children to have a family with a mom & a dad one like I never had a now their not gonna get a chance to have that, I really need some help.:sad2:


----------



## Dezireey

I'm sorry that you are going through that. No matter waht age you are this type of hurt is bad, its a horrible thing when they say its not their kid but its very common for men to say that to get out of things,to look good to others etc. The only and best thing to do is ignore him. Proving paternity is easy today, so that is just delaying the inevitable. Just say the sentence 'no worries, DNA test then' and that should shut him up. 

The only two things you have any power to do when a man leaves a woman pregnant and alone is get a DNA test done to prove to him he is the father and get child support. Apart from that you can never force a man to be a father is he doesnt want to be one. Its his choice and he has to live with that. Let him go and count yourself lucky he is gone, who needs a person like that around anyway. 

Have you any good friends or family or someone you can have a good talk to?


----------



## Meezerowner

:hugs: sorry the father is being an idiot - you and your baby don't deserve to be treated like that.

I know it is lonely and scary but as pp said try and reach out to your family and friends to help you through.

I was raised in a single parent family and was determined that was the one thing that I never wanted to do (cos it is hard) but I ended up a single mum anyway as life just never goes the way you plan it!

But that doesn't mean it's not without it's rewards too. You will have your little bundle and it's magical! :flower:

He can deny it if he wants but DNA test will prove it. Don't fret about that for now you can deal with that later.

Look after yourself and your mini-bump - you will get through this :hugs:


----------



## Mummy1995

Your situation is almost identical to mine. 
It's going to be a very hard and long road hun, but it really is worth it. Things do get easier eventually, everything works out and you realise you and your baby are better off without.
Do your parents/family know? I'd really recommend telling them if they don't as for me, they were a massive support and I couldn't have done it without them xx


----------



## KitaaAndBump

Sounds similar to my situation, I'm 17 now, was 15 when I fell pregnant, and had my son on my 16th birthday.
When I found out I was pregnant, the 'father' said and I quote "I can't have kids" He was 20! How would a 20 year old know whether he can or can't have kids? Unless there is a medical condition or something? And I am a billion percent sure my son is his.
Except he isn't now he just mine and personally I wouldn't have it any other way!
I too wanted my children to have 'The perfect family' but I have seen that kind of family, behind closed doors, and it isn't always the best thing.
There are a lot of arguements, fights and things a baby or child should not need to see, let alone live with! Because they'll remember all of it.
:)


----------

